# Introducing Felina



## Felina (Nov 15, 2005)

Hello everyone 
New to really even being an official cat owner.. Really have some issues with our little angel :twisted: lol. Felina is about 4-5 months old, and an inside only cat. I found her in a box, and she's swept herself right into our homes and hearts. Just my daughter and I ~ have two dogs, a cat outside that adopted us and never left, then Felina. I wrote up a whole really long thread, lol but looks like I'll have to start all over. Just as I was done asking for some experienced help, the lights went out. Oh well... Probably drive some nuts with some questions, but will try and make sure they've not been posted prior. 

This is Felina when much smaller  sweet too! 









Her now


----------



## kittie_luvz_kittys (Nov 5, 2005)

welcome to the group!!!!u have a beautiful kittie by the way


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

I love calicos like her! She looks similar to my Elly. Welcome to the forum, and feel free to ask around.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard Felina, your kitty is really cute :wink:


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

calicoooooooooooooooooooo!!!!  
Very cute!!! 
WELCOME!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna owned proudly by the incredible trio and surrogate mum to a yr old shepard mix girl Freesia


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome! Felina is adorable.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Hello and Welcome to the Cat Forum....
See you around the boards!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

OMG what a cute cat!  Welcome to Cat Forum, Felina.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to Catforum. You will learn so much here. I know I have. Your calico is adorable.


----------

